# Bald Spot on Back Leg



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

My black tabby, Binx, has a big bald spot on the back of one of his back legs. It looks like there was a scratch there that has scabbed over, but the fur from around the scratch is gone. It's been about a week an a half and the spot is not improving... It does not look infected, nor is it pink, warm, or wet. Is this something that might improve on its own?

Just FYI: we feed them a 50/50 diet of Wellness crunchy and wet, and we recently treated them (about 3 weeks ago) with Advantage.
*Edit to add:* also, the scratch, scabbing, and baldness happened while my hubby and I were on vacation away from the boys. Our air conditioner stopped working, so the boys were without it for about 24 hours (in a 75-90 degree day as we live in GA) before it was fixed...maybe this exacerbated skin allergies? They are indoor kitties, btw.

Any insight would be much appreciated! It doesn't seem to bother him, but it's distressing for us (mama and dad) to see his leg in such a state.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

could it be ringworm? Sometimes that virus lays dormant and when a cat is stressed it appears. How big is the spot? did it start out roundish?


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Mitts & Tess: No, it's not roundworm. The spot isn't round at all. It's about the size and shape of, say, my thumb. 

It doesn't seem to be getting any worse. And I've only caught him once today licking anywhere near it. We've had to keep him distracted from the area for the last few days, so this is a good change.

I've been busy doing laundry, vacuuming, and dusting, just in case it's allergy related. We're about to go out of town again for a long weekend, and I'm nervous about leaving him again.


----------



## orangecat (Jul 9, 2008)

One of my cats has a small bald spot on one of his hind legs too but the bald spot is only about 1.5cm in diameter. It doesnt get bigger or start growing hair, doesnt look infected either. The vet says it's harmless. He had some scabs from a skin infection when he was younger and this particular spot never grew back. Did your cat have a skin infection before? Dont take my word about it possibly being harmless, best to get it checked anyways.


----------

